# the mother of all heritage pattern sites



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

here it is all kinds of heritage patterns knitting crochet needlework sewing i!!!!!!!!!!!and they're free
www.trove.nla.gov.au/list?id=1664


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Woah :shock: That's massive 
TNX:thumbup:


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I loved the Esau pattern and laughed out loud at the bathing suit! Thanks for the link..


----------



## bewilderedbev (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm amazed that so many of you find so many free pattern sites. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

I just looked at the Bunny slippers-really cute but I have a question-What is teazle wool?


----------



## digiknit (Mar 26, 2011)

thank you Lindax


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

This site is really interesting. 
http://trove.nla.gov.au/list?id=1664


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

thanks for making it easier on these ole eyes Mevbb


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

This is a great site, thank you for sharing. I like the kilted skirt (well at least it's the first one that really caught my eye.)


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for sharing will look when have time.


----------



## Sennaa (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks for posting! I am loving reading the descriptions of all the old patterns....


----------



## Catarry (Apr 10, 2012)

So what is teazel wool??? 

The pattern doesn't give a lot a clues because there isn't any gauge indicated.

But here goes anyway. 

Teazels (or teasels) are a kind of plant pod that has little spines all over it. I've attached a picture. Before folks learned to make carding combs with those little metal teeth, they used teasel pods to card wool. Subsequently, teasels have been used to comb finished projects and raise a bloom of little fibers. (BTW...the plant also can be used as a natural dye to create a khaki color)

But the bunny slipper project doesn't have any finishing instructions that asks you to use a teasel or raise the nap of the fabric.

I'm inclined to think that teasel yarn is a little nappy...not angora but like it... not a firm, smooth twisted yarn. I haven't come up with anything definite in google so far. The one link that looked promising turned out to be dead.

The other question is what weight? 

Looking at the pattern, and without gauge, I'm thinking that it might be in the baby weight, 2-group. So imagine these being made with yarn with a fuzzy character kind of like LionBrand's Jiffy, but lighter weight.

Interesting stuff...and to be so lost less than 100 years out is really fascinating. 

Does anyone out there have any better info?


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Could sit on that site forever...what a trove that is...
Thanks for posting. I have bookmarked so I can browse at my leisure when I get some leisure time that is..
I may be out of commission knitting wise but I have lots of other things to do....laundry, housework (ugh), sorting my stash rooms - yes plural - I am bad...


----------



## Molly Jo (Jan 31, 2011)

donmaur said:


> here it is all kinds of heritage patterns knitting crochet needlework sewing i!!!!!!!!!!!and they're free
> www.trove.nla.gov.au/list?id=1664


Thank you for sharing this site. I've been having a grand time reading the old newspapers. It is so nice to learn a little bit of history.


----------



## enchanted parkway (May 2, 2011)

Yes, thanks, Donmaur, for sharing a really interesting and large site of vintage patterns. I agree with the others it will while away much time with pleasure. 

I saw a few patterns for babies marked "for His Majesty" and didn't take time to go into them, but I will. Those words reminded me of my mother who was Australian and she and her friends had patterns that came out when Prince Charles and Princess Anne were babies that were said to be duplicates of patterns that had been knitted for the royal infants. Not many were released, but knitters jumped on them right away and cranked out their own duplicates. That always intrigued me that they were so proud of saying that they had done a layette set or a coat or sweater that was the same as done for the prince or princess..


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Hello,

What an interesting and fabulous site. I love it. I have bookmarked this site as I am sure I will spend some time reading everything it has to offer. Thanks again....


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

donmaur said:


> here it is all kinds of heritage patterns knitting crochet needlework sewing i!!!!!!!!!!!and they're free
> www.trove.nla.gov.au/list?id=1664


Wow.......I use this site for Family History, and never knew about the knitting section.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

This is a great site. I got lost in it for quite awhile myself. I have book marked the page so I can look some more...thanks for sharing


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Very nice site, thank you for sharing


----------



## rhbarry (Aug 4, 2011)

thanks... very interesting... to look at "entire pages" all the articles and ads....


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm enjoying reading the womens weekly stories sewing crafts someone went to a lot of trouble to digitize these


----------

